# Favourite Glaze?



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

Whats your favourite glaze? I have a grey Mondeo and have been using Poorboy’s Black Hole on a rotary with a finishing pad, but I am getting to the end of the bottle. Should I stick with Black Hole, or swap to something different?


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

AF ultra glaze or chemical guys glossworkz glaze, iv used them both and thought they were very good


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

It's not strictly a glaze but Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish is well worth a look (although Polished Bliss don't recommend it for use with a rotary, not sure why though)


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I use chem guys glossworkz 
Love the stuff, gives an amazing finish!!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Af ultra glaze gives a great look


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

was using af ultra glaze on my black metallic which was nice until i found prima amigo which is amazing, so much better, makes the paint darker and the flake pop more.


----------



## Posts001 (Mar 17, 2009)

Poorboys Blackhole for me


----------



## Stephan (Jul 27, 2012)

Not a True glaze but the soft99 scratch clear wax is pretty amazing with a da...

Check the vid




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154547280018010



Da en Microfiber finishing disc, + - 30 seconds...


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Prima amigo worked well on the sister in laws black fiesta.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

The best one's i've used are, BH Cleanser Polish, 50Cal Fortress, 50Cal Cover Up, Chemical Guys Glossworkz Glaze, Autoglym Super Resin Polish and for extreme bling Adam’s Brilliant Glaze :thumb:


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

steelghost said:


> It's not strictly a glaze but Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish is well worth a look (although Polished Bliss don't recommend it for use with a rotary, not sure why though)


The Black Hole isn't recommended with a rotary either, although I have never had a problem with it.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Toss up between Prima Amigo and Britemax Blackmax for me. Both i found to be better than PB Black Hole on my black car.


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

bradleymarky said:


> Prima amigo worked well on the sister in laws black fiesta.


I was torn between the Prima Amigo and the Black Hole last time, so should I change, or stick with the devil I know? 

(On a side note, is Prima pronounced like Prima donna, or like Primer?)


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

CLCC said:


> The Black Hole isn't recommended with a rotary either, although I have never had a problem with it.


Probably worth a bash then


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

prima as in prima not primer lol


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

AF Ultra Glaze

Or

Britemax Blackmax


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

never really used glazes , but have been trying a sample off AM details glaze , both by hand and DA.

this was one coat


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have AF Ultra Glaze and Prima Amigo and for me Amigo all day long so much slicker. 

Gonz.


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

I would also support AM Details Glaze. It's the easiest to apply and remove that I have used, and gives fantastic results at a very competitive price.

Great company to deal with also.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Not sure about rotary but iv applied it via DA on a dark blue car and grey car gave great results, very nice product ( it smells amazing too!)


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

lemansblue92 said:


> Not sure about rotary but iv applied it via DA on a dark blue car and grey car gave great results, very nice product ( it smells amazing too!)


You forgot to name the product you use!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

#7 Show glaze by Meguaires, Epic...


----------



## vulf1986 (Jan 17, 2016)

I've had fantastic results with Poor Boys Black Hole and a good 50/50 shows the improvement. Just my 2 pence worth 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

ADS fruit glaze is my favourite 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Shiny said:


> Toss up between Prima Amigo and Britemax Blackmax for me. Both i found to be better than PB Black Hole on my black car.


there both quite close in looks and use. both great glazes as well


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

mac1459 said:


> never really used glazes , but have been trying a sample off AM details glaze , both by hand and DA.
> 
> this was one coat


Its decent stuff, although its more an AIO than a glaze.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I've just got a silver car and I'm very impressed by AF ultra glaze I also use poor boys black hole and like that too but it doesn't work as well on silver


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

amigo is what you want


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

guys whats amigo like on a silver metallic car compared to af ultra glaze?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Amigo for me, AF is ok and fills more but not a patch on amigo. Af not that good under a sealant either


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Might have to look into this


----------



## *Dan* (Mar 31, 2009)

Black Hole for me. 

Really makes the flake pop on pearl paint, nothing else has surpassed it that ive tried yet.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> Amigo for me, AF is ok and fills more but not a patch on amigo. Af not that good under a sealant either


Same for me too. I applied AF Powerseal over Ultra glaze and it only last around 3 months. After a polish and wipedown Powerseal lasts 5 months easy. Amigo has the advantage over Ultra Glaze where it looks a lot slicker as well


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

KKD regloss, 50 cal cover up, AD brilliance or poorboys black hole


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

I used Blackhole on my old Pug coupe and it made it look gorgeous.....




























I use it on my daughters cars and I use the White Diamond on my Silver alfa.


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

Well I've opted for a bottle of Prima Amigo, we'll see how we get on over the weekend with it.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Amigo is superb,really adds richness and imo darkens the paint.Ultra glaze got sold horrible smell and way overhyped.Amigo smells good like chocolate enjoy


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

CLCC said:


> You forgot to name the product you use!


:wall:

Here's a pic of my favourite glaze to make up for it, (Did I mention how much I love the smell of it?  )


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

For super shiny the no-longer available Wet Glaze 2 was superb. I still have some left fortunately.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Have had good results from poorboys blackhole, but love meguires ultimate polish which is a combined finishing polish and glaze.
My favourite so far is R222 gloss enhancing paintwork cleaner which can be layered.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

This weekend I helped my son tidy up his car.
Single bucket wash method (BAD BOY) dried off and glazed with Meguires Ultimate polish and topped with 2 coats of Obsession wax evolution 2.







Alan


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

bigalc said:


> This weekend I helped my son tidy up his car.
> Single bucket wash method (BAD BOY) dried off and glazed with Meguires Ultimate polish and topped with 2 coats of Obsession wax evolution 2.
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks great that Alan :thumb:


----------



## MaddoxE92 (Mar 5, 2016)

I really like autobrite cherry glaze ,absolutely piece of **** to work onto panel, and same to remove. Gives a brilliant wet look finish which is silky smooth too the touch


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

MaddoxE92 said:


> I really like autobrite cherry glaze ,absolutely piece of **** to work onto panel, and same to remove. Gives a brilliant wet look finish which is silky smooth too the touch


That's great news as I bought my first bottle last night. Do you do it by hand or with something like a green LCS pad at speed 3.5?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

An old school glaze which is epic is clearkote red moose glaze.Really adds depth and darkens.


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Ads car care fruit glaze or adams brilliant glaze. Both fantastic


----------



## MaddoxE92 (Mar 5, 2016)

Blackwatch said:


> That's great news as I bought my first bottle last night. Do you do it by hand or with something like a green LCS pad at speed 3.5?


By hand with red wowo applicator pads, always divide the larger panels up into quarters and buff off all in one go


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Does anyone know where you can buy the Pinnacle XMT glaze? 
I seem to be able to see #4-#1 but can't seem to find the glaze.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

My top three in order are Prima Amigo, KKD ReGloss and Poorboys Blackhole. I do have Megs #7 Show car glaze but haven't got round to trying that yet. Biggest let down was Chem Guys Blacklight.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> An old school glaze which is epic is clearkote red moose glaze.Really adds depth and darkens.


love red moose:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

dchapman88 said:


> Does anyone know where you can buy the Pinnacle XMT glaze?
> I seem to be able to see #4-#1 but can't seem to find the glaze.


dont do the xmt range no more. mckee's has took over it and the dp line


----------

